# Boardman HT Pro - First Impressions



## GrumpyGregry (13 Jul 2009)

worth every single penny of the £999.99 it cost and, as it is on bike2work that isn't what I'll end up paying. It's light, it's stiff. It accelerates really quickly, it climbs like it's on a winch. The only thing that it needs to be shot of asap are the grips, too thin, not grippy enough, and not secured to the bars. oh and the pedals.....

Intended upgrades, planned before purchase as follows:-

Ritchey Pro Ergo bar ends (I can't cope without bar ends even if they look a bit daft on riser bars)
Ritchey White bar grips
White Crudguard and race guard
2nd bike kit for my VDO HC12.6 computer
Shimano M647 platform spd's (the supplied pedlas are better than they look; but given the look like shite that isn't saying much)
Controversial bit; Black Brooks B17 Narrow saddle (sorry but they suit my arse)
A little black BBB bell that fits on with O rings to keep the ramblers happy

All this is on order from a variety of web retailers and hopefully will arrive and be fitted before Saturday when I'm hitting a big chunk of the SDW with some mates.

Two minor problems with the build; it has a Cro-Mo railed saddle not the Ti railed one as per the spec, and the rebound adjuster knob has gone AWOL. Halfords in Guildford intend to sort these issues for me on Wednesday evening. Other than that their build and setup was impecable; great example of what a bikehut should be like; fair play it is the biggest Halfords bike department I've ever seen.


----------



## mad al (14 Jul 2009)

sounds good to me


----------



## Bigtwin (14 Jul 2009)

GrumpyGreg said:


> great example of what a bikehut should be like; fair play it is the biggest Halfords bike department I've ever seen.




The new one in Dorking is about 5 times the size.


----------



## 02GF74 (15 Jul 2009)

piccy of what it is you bought?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Jul 2009)

02GF74 said:


> piccy of what it is you bought?



once all the bling is on it for sure, just waiting on the new Brooks saddle. Not entirely sure the white crudguard works aesthetically - it doesn't seem to fit the fat downtube too well either


----------



## Jonathan M (16 Jul 2009)

GrumpyGreg said:


> worth every single penny of the £999.99 it cost and, as it is on bike2work that isn't what I'll end up paying. It's light, it's stiff. It accelerates really quickly, it climbs like it's on a winch. The only thing that it needs to be shot of asap are the grips, too thin, not grippy enough, and not secured to the bars. oh and the pedals.....
> 
> Intended upgrades, planned before purchase as follows:-
> 
> ...



Are you on the look out for some old stock white Onza porcupine tyres as well?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Jul 2009)

Jonathan M said:


> Are you on the look out for some old stock white Onza porcupine tyres as well?



might be when the speed kings wear out 

rode 60 miles with 2000m+ of climbing on her today. possbily the most competant all round XC bike I've ever ridden. she's filthy dirty now. so much fun.


----------

